# Side moldings



## bob86cabby (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm trying to find the side moldings for an 86 cab. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions? Thanks in advance as I just found this site.--Bob


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Side moldings (bob86cabby)*

Junk yard, http://www.thesamba.com, or use SEARCH in the classifieds here...


----------



## vw addict (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Side moldings (Cynical 1)*

3-m sells several styles of self adhesive side mouldings available at most domestic auto stores
I have used it on the side mouding groove on my caddy with good results


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

*Re: Side moldings (vw addict)*

1-800-VWPARTS tell them nater sent you.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Side moldings (naterkane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naterkane* »_1-800-VWPARTS tell them nater sent you.

Huh?









Heh...
Later,


----------

